# Trauma Shears 2012 - Feedback Requested



## BoomerangMG (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello, There is a new version of Trauma Shears coming to the EMT Market and I would like to get some experienced, educated, and constructive Feedback (Good, Bad, or Otherwise). If you could get an advanced ergonomically designed set of Trauma Shears Would it be of interest if they were available on a retractable Tether?  The goal is to ensure that the Trauma Shears will be ready when your patients and you need them.  Sound interesting? Nice to have? Need to have?  :unsure: 

Any input or recommendations would be appreciated? 
Thanks, BMG


----------



## rwik123 (Jun 25, 2012)

North American rescue makes a scissor leash that retracts ... It's geared towards medics in the army and such. I don't personally see the advantage in it for the civilian side of EMS. Generic shears work fine for me since I just usually toss them after a trauma. My service provides them so I've never paid. As long as they cut, there good.


----------



## DPM (Jun 25, 2012)

2nd to that, a leash is something to get snagged, and makes it a pain if you want to hand them to someone.

I feel that there's a good reason why the design hasn't changed much over the years.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't want a leash on my shears. People ask to borrow them on scene all the time and a leash would make that impossible. If they get dropped or lost oh well, I'll grab another set from work. 

I'm sure there's someone out there that will buy them but my guess would be that wouldn't have a whole lot, if any, real world experience.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 25, 2012)

BoomerangMG said:


> Hello, There is a new version of Trauma Shears coming to the EMT Market and I would like to get some experienced, educated, and constructive Feedback (Good, Bad, or Otherwise). If you could get an advanced ergonomically designed set of Trauma Shears Would it be of interest if they were available on a retractable Tether?  The goal is to ensure that the Trauma Shears will be ready when your patients and you need them.  Sound interesting? Nice to have? Need to have?  :unsure:
> 
> Any input or recommendations would be appreciated?
> Thanks, BMG



What is your involvement with this product?


----------



## phideux (Jun 25, 2012)

We keep a set in the ambulance on a retractable dog leash zip tied to the ceiling grab bar. Works good.


----------



## Bullets (Jun 25, 2012)

North American Rescue has a leash that is a cable on a wheel, clip on one end and a split ring on the other

There is also a coiled cable style already out there, offered by Milspec Monkey that has a loop and a hitch on the other end. 

As stated, these are primarily marked towards military providers who secure the shears to their vests and can drop the shears to return fire without losing them. 

I have a leash on my shears that i keep in my turnout gear, so i can use the and let them hang during extrication. I also keep a leash on the shears on my drop leg panel with my medkit, radio pouch, knife and dump pouch. I have found it is easier to keep the shears there because when using them in the tactical setting i am on a knee


However, the general civilian EMS operators would have very little day-to-day use for a leash


----------



## Anjel (Jun 25, 2012)

My partner has a leash on her pen light. We both absolutely hate it. 

If I need it she has to take the entire thing off and hand it to me. 

I just keep mine in my pocket with the snap thingys. 

I could see them being useful for the firefighting side of things and tactical like Bullets said.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 26, 2012)

Haven't you posted about this sort of thing in the past? If not, use SEARCH as well, you will get dozens of responses.

Retactable lanyards are for secure facilites, otherwise they are a way to get hung up, or strangled.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 26, 2012)

Bullets said:


> However, the general civilian EMS operators would have very little day-to-day use for a leash



Very true but when has that ever stopped em from dropping 49.99 on a gadget


----------



## CANMAN (Jun 26, 2012)

phideux said:


> We keep a set in the ambulance on a retractable dog leash zip tied to the ceiling grab bar. Works good.



Thats a cool idea. Saves from having to slide open a compartment with bloody gloves etc. I never carry shears on my person working 911.


----------



## Bullets (Jun 26, 2012)

Only firefighters are worse

my agency provides EMS coverage for police tactical teams, so its generally one medic with 5-6 officers. Its easier to let the shears hang and move on to other things, like needle decompression and blood stopping

But I only have the leash on my vest, not part of my day to day uniform


----------



## BoomerangMG (Jun 28, 2012)

*Thanks for your feedback.*

Thanks for your feedback. Really appreciated. We are launching additional instrumentation to our current products because we heard the existing versions were flimsy and that they can get lost when needed.  We have mad improvements in performance and availability.

Does any of the following change your opinion?

1. Tether adds only around five bucks to the cost of whatever quality shear you buy from cheapie to forged steel.

2. Can be totally ignored when not desiring the tether function

3. Snaps out for autoclave or cleaning

4. Tether is removable for setting aside until needed 

5.  Optional built in led light (add 4 dollars) points toward work area. Pretty narrow beam like keychain light.

6.  US Made or not. We are doing both.

We definitely appreciate your time and comments.   
M


----------

